# New Racycle Find.....



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bought this from a fellow CABE'r.....Complete bike, had a rear fender that I took off for now


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

this is why I removed the fender...


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations Lawrence on another great Racycle!!!!!!  You are becoming quite addicted to those wonderful bikes....


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 28, 2012)

White Vitalic tires...ooh...hard to find in ANY condition.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 28, 2012)

Way to go Lawrence! Time to start another roadster resto?  Is that actually a Racycle saddle?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

Saddle is a Troxel "Easy" and the chassis was originally nickel plated.

It must have been quite a fancy affair, originally.

Tires are to be sold....................


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

These wheels were "aluminum" color with small red and larger blue pinstripes.

Both hubs are og Musselman, the rear armless....

How cool were these old cycles when they were new?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 28, 2012)

nice roadster, what year?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 28, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> How cool were these old cycles when they were new?




Very cool I imagine!!!!!!  From what I have seen of yours, Blue's amazing collection, and the one wcben has the craftsmanship and ingenuity put into the Racycle & Miami products just seems to be unsurpassed by any other maker of the time.  Every time I see one I just start drooling, they are pure works of art & function.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know the year. A wild guess would be 1915+. A fully lugged frame

and smaller (than normal, or my other Racycle) front sprocket. 

I'll take more detailed pics tomorrow. It still shows remnants of the 

box pinstripes on the frame and nickel fork details. Wow.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Air?*

Does the front tire hold AIR?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2012)

Front tire seems to hold air.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Details of the Racycle...*


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

*More details of the Racycle...*


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Headbadge*


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2012)

The fact those pinstripes on the wheels survived that well is amazing. Again very cool. Any ideas on plans for this one yet?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

Rear hub looks to be a Musselman armless.....?


----------



## Wcben (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree, those stripes are so cool! Another different crank, you've got a cool assortment!  Considering the condition of the frame, do you think the seat has been on it that long?  Again, very cool catch!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

The patina of the saddle seems to match the rest of the bike. 

Maybe it was covered or had something over it? This bike is 

interesting because it hasn't been fooled with. The seat post

has a collar inside the frame, which is why one can never seem

to find the correct size seat post(s) to fit these frames. Now I

have to figure out how to proceed....I've already gotten my hubs 

nickeled, now I find the correct ones. I was going to run a Model A.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Different look...*

Can you tell I like this bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 1, 2012)

This bike is going to go on the block to further my other Racycle build.....

Frame/fork/crank/badge bars available.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 3, 2012)

Frame/fork/badge/crankset sold.....Thanks, Walt......


----------

